# como probar transistores ayuda



## elmen (Dic 10, 2006)

*hola  quien me puede dedcir como probar si esta bueno o dañado un transistor triac tiene estos numeros 1661S 9N LL*


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Dic 11, 2006)

elmen dijo:
			
		

> *hola  quien me puede dedcir como probar si esta bueno o dañado un transistor triac tiene estos numeros 1661S 9N LL*



Hola, en los transistores suele buscarse resistencia entre su patas, sin embargo en los triacs no se qu evalores deba presentar entre sus patas.

Yo le recomiendo montarlo sobre un circuito que usted esste seguro de que funciona, puede utilizar este si así lo desea.







Saludos


----------



## elmen (Dic 13, 2006)

probare


----------



## Sienar (Dic 13, 2006)

¿No se puede utilizar un polímetro para realizar esta prueba?

Digo, pinchar el transistor en la zona habilitada en el polímetro para prueba de transistores, buscando su posición correcta.


----------



## farzy (Dic 13, 2006)

Sienar dijo:
			
		

> ¿No se puede utilizar un polímetro para realizar esta prueba?
> 
> Digo, pinchar el transistor en la zona habilitada en el polímetro para prueba de transistores, buscando su posición correcta.



no, eso no es posible, aqui algo de información al respecto:

```
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triac
```


----------



## Manonline (Dic 14, 2006)

Con un tester y multimetro analogo se puede hacer la prueba... mis profesores lo prueban asi...

Ponen el tester en ohmeaje 200k y ponen una punta en el T1 y la otra en el T2, despues se puentea con un metalcito o algo el T2 con el G y despues se saca el puente.. 

Creo qe los terminales 1 y 2 qedaban puenteados de esta manera... cuando unas de las puntas de tester se sacaba, se abria el circuito.


----------

